# Cwc G10 Glass/crystal



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

So after catching the bug, I had to get a CWC G10. Got one of the thicker older ones from 1980 - love the aged lume! It has a couple of internal cracks in the crystal and I am in two minds about preserving the originality or meking it look box fresh.

I have done some crystal changes before and normally remove, measureup and order from Cousins, but I am not sure which of the many categories Cousins stock to search in. It hasn't mattered on the generic watches that I have done previously, but it would on this. Anybody got any pointers? Or are the crystals available from the original manufacturer?

Many thanks for the help.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Glass is a Low domed Tension ring Acrylic type 

Regs

Bry


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

Many thanks both, although the tension ring but scares me - not done one of them, yet. Maybe the cracks don't look so bad after all...


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

seemed a bit churlish not to add a picture. Apologies for the bond NATO, I know they are cheeesy but I like them!









you can see the two cracks I mentioned by 2 and 7


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

Apologies if I offended any fellow Bond Nato strap fans with the comment above! :blink:


----------

